# Angeln in Lauterbourg ( Elsass)



## A.Pasalic (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen!!!! 

Nachdem ich das Forum auf und abgesucht habe wollte ich selber nach Infos fragen. Ich habe mir gestern zum ersten Mal mit Mühe und Not eine Tageskarte in Lauterbourg für Montag gekauft. Man fühlt sich wie ein Schwerverbrecher wenn mam in diese Kioske kommt....|krach: ich habe eine Stippaangel und eine Karpfenangel (Grundmontage mit Boilles) zur Verfügung. Wo kann man an diesen ganzen Seen am besten auf Karpfen angeln? Muss man bestimmte Angelausrüstung dabei haben die in den Reglements drinstehen? Gibts es irgendwelche Besonderheiten die man beachten muss?  ;+ 

Ich danke für jeden Tipp 
Petri Heil


----------



## Brassen-Bernd (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Lauterbourg ( Elsass)*

Hallo, habe zufällig Deine Nachricht hier gelesen. Bin eigentlich in einem anderen Forum. Karpfen kann man überall in der Gegend von Lauterbourg angeln. Nur nicht mitnehmen. No Kill! Die Leute sind deswegen so sauer, weil wir Deutschen und solche die es gerne sein wollen, sich wie Schweine aufführen. Siehe Müllberge.
Ich persönlich habe mich schon etwas mit einem Kontrolleur angefreundet. Da wir die selbe Auffassung von Angeln und Natur haben. Jedoch sind alle Seen um Lauterbourg schwierig. Eben weil sie überfischt sind. Man muß eben viel probieren.
Ich war jetzt drei oder viermal. Eine große Brasse 50cm und einen Rapfen 65cm-4 Pfund. Karpfen leider noch nicht. Aber ich probiere weiter.
Wenn Du Fragen hast, schreib einfach.
Gruß Bernd


----------

